# Little wheels = abuse!



## gpx001 (21 Nov 2007)

Why is it I can cycle mile upon mile on my trusty Dawes hybrid or my roadie, with never a murmur or grumble from people I pass. But, nip out on my folder and I get verbally abused by yoofs, builders and other boneheads! "Get yourself a proper bike" or "Look at him on that girls bike" are a couple of the more repeatable comments. Surely the 20" wheels aren't that offensive?

Anyone else had the same?


----------



## Dormouse (21 Nov 2007)

You need to be ready with abuse to hurl back. I suggest for male yobs: "Come back when your b*lls drop" and for yobettes "Fat slags" will do.

Make sure you can escape them just in case they turn nasty. 

I haven't had any abuse for ages but then I don't have a folder either.


----------



## andy_wrx (21 Nov 2007)

Nah, you little-wheeled git !


(sorry, but someone was bound to do it...)


----------



## BentMikey (21 Nov 2007)

Just call out "have a salad". 

I wouldn't be bothered. I also have 20" wheels on my recumbent, though it doesn't tend to get called a girls bike either.


----------



## Twenty Inch (22 Nov 2007)

I've pretty well stopped commuting on the folder and gone back to the full-sized hack. I felt that drivers especially didn't give me space on the folder in the way that they do a big bike. I had a very nasty left hook that brushed my handlebars and shoulder on the folder, literally within millimetres of injuring me badly.

Certainly had a few bits of verbal abuse but try to just hurl it back.


----------



## Twenty Inch (22 Nov 2007)

On the plus side though, people here think that my login refers to the size of my manhood : )


----------



## Amanda P (22 Nov 2007)

Right. I'm changing my user name to 27 inch.


----------



## gpx001 (22 Nov 2007)

Twenty Inch said:


> I've pretty well stopped commuting on the folder and gone back to the full-sized hack. I felt that drivers especially didn't give me space on the folder in the way that they do a big bike. I had a very nasty left hook that brushed my handlebars and shoulder on the folder, literally within millimetres of injuring me badly.
> 
> Certainly had a few bits of verbal abuse but try to just hurl it back.



Yeah, I've noticed the same thing - the folder doesn't have the same road presence. It is a useful little bugger though and is convenient.

Maybe I'll buy some ear-plugs!


----------



## Membrane (22 Nov 2007)

I think that this is the result of people's or society's general tendency to reject things that are out of the ordinary.

I regularly encounter the inventor of the "sideways bike" out on that bike on my rides. On occasions I myself have noticed a slight tendency to call out to him "get a normal/proper bike like everyone else" as I fly past him. Part in a joking manner, but not entirely.

On a point of anthropology, perhaps it could be argued that this tendency helps to create the glue that binds us together. The paradox is that it uses rejection as a method to achieve the bonding.


----------



## Joe24 (29 Nov 2007)

Ment to reply to this before.
I ride my folder everyday, and i love it when someone on a mountainbike trys to keep up, some do some keep up for so long then drop off. 
I've had some abuse from kids, and i love to shout abuse back like "grow some Boll@cks and come back say that." 
However, some people dont say anything. And i've had people ask if it folds and when i say yes, they normally say cool.
I get some strange looks from some people, and some kids laugh. My brothers thought my folder was stupid, then they had a go on it and really liked it.
The best come back, is "these wheels are the same size as my penis." cant do anything but laugh at that.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (3 Dec 2007)

Joe24 said:


> Ment to reply to this before.
> I ride my folder everyday, and i love it when someone on a mountainbike trys to keep up, some do some keep up for so long then drop off.
> I've had some abuse from kids, and i love to shout abuse back like "grow some Boll@cks and come back say that."
> However, some people dont say anything. And i've had people ask if it folds and when i say yes, they normally say cool.
> ...



*Zooming past on a 700c roadbike*

"Pretty small compared to mine then, wahey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 


Lol, sorry, it had to be done.


----------



## Joe24 (3 Dec 2007)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> *Zooming past on a 700c roadbike*
> 
> "Pretty small compared to mine then, wahey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> ...





I;ve got a Penny Farthing, you sure you wont to try and compete?


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (22 Dec 2007)

It's NOT the size of the wheels, it's what you do with them 

While cycling my ice cream bike a young lad asked "Don't you feel like a right c**t riding that?" I looked him straight in the eyes and said firmly "NO!" and laughed, then he laughed.


----------



## Trillian (14 Feb 2008)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> *Zooming past on a 700c roadbike*
> 
> "Pretty small compared to mine then, wahey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> ...



zooms past on 27 1 1/4 wheeled road bike



i win?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Feb 2008)

<Rockets past on 28" wheeled roadster>

As if.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Feb 2008)

I can just see my next spam..............................

Please the woman in your life....... get a 700x45c Pen** in less than a week!


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Feb 2008)

Or going into the chemist.....

A pack of 3 please 555-32 !


----------



## Fnaar (21 Feb 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> <Rockets past on 28" wheeled roadster>
> 
> As if.


Small fry:


----------



## ccj (26 Feb 2008)

Membrane said:


> I think that this is the result of people's or society's general tendency to reject things that are out of the ordinary.
> ....



From our experience holidaying with folders (305mm wheels) I'd say "is the result of *British* people's or *British* society's general tendency to reject things that are out of the ordinary."

We're currently on holiday & have had 99% positive comments from Europeans, Americans, etc..

In the UK comments are generally positive, only (> 1 obviously) adolescents making the occasional muffled negative comment.


----------



## Tynan (15 Mar 2008)

I usually pass a couple of folders on my commute and they really tear along, no idea what the gearing is like but they're patently not slow in the hands of a decent rider


----------



## Zoiders (16 Mar 2008)

Tynan said:


> I usually pass a couple of folders on my commute and they really tear along, no idea what the gearing is like but they're patently not slow in the hands of a decent rider


Fecking huge chain ring

Its simple maths and ratios

You can make twenty go as fast as a 27, it just wont be as comfy as a more flexy long spoked wheel, hence the full sus om moultons


----------



## ccj (16 Mar 2008)

Tynan said:


> and they really tear along, no idea what the gearing is like but they're patently not slow in the hands of a decent rider



We used to ride full sized bikes, but neither of us could say our bikes fitted us properly, particularly my wife's. I bought her a fairly dear one, but never having found a really competent LBS, didn't think that even that one was the right size.

We like to take our own bikes on holiday with us, & the rack on the car was often a pain. A couple of years ago I discovered there were such things as folders, & after some research, bought one weighing 10Kg's, just 1 gear, very simple, British designed & a neat, fast fold. 

About a month after buying that, my wife decided it was the best fitting bike she'd ever ridden (we're both about 5' 7") & found it easier all round since she didn't have to worry about complex gears, so I bought another. Since then we've ridden many miles on them. Although only 305mm wheels, we ride light off road as well as tarmac & find them about as comfy as my wife's 26" hybrid bike, but far, far more convenient, & a lot lighter & easier to manoeuvre.

Surprisingly we often pass riders on mountain bikes in spite of only 1 gear (56") so I suspect a lot of mountain bikes are bought where a simpler, lighter bike would do fine.

I've since bought another folder with 406mm wheels, which has an awful fold compared to my first one, is heavier, though still aluminium, but has a Suntour 9 gear derailleur, so for really long runs & up steep hills, is easier & faster than the simpler bike. It's also a bit more comfortable over longer rides, having front & rear suspension, although it's only cheap suspension & is bound to soak up some power input.

Because they fold up so small in comparison to a full size bike, should there be any mechanical problems that can't be fixed at the roadside, folders are much easier to transport via other transport, for example, a taxi, friend's car, bus or train.

I doubt we'll ever get another full size bike again. I'd really like a folding recumbent, as my recumbent (also small wheels) is my most comfy bike, but it's not easy to transport even in a car. There are a very few folding ones, but at eye watering prices!


----------



## Zoiders (16 Mar 2008)

Which folder did you buy that is lighter than similar price MTB?

I would guess that you are looking at well over a £1000 before you break the 30 lb mark

My MTB was £300 in a sale (half price) and with rigid forks is lighter than a Brompton or a Moulton

I think you pass a lot of people on MTBs because they persist with knobbly tyres and suspension, and also because you get more miles in and are simply fitter than they are


----------



## ccj (16 Mar 2008)

Zoiders said:


> Which folder did you buy that is lighter than similar price MTB?
> 
> I would guess that you are looking at well over a £1000 before you break the 30 lb mark
> 
> ...



http://www.strida.com/

Ours are version 3. The new one is 5.

Because we wanted portability we didn't look at MTB's at all, but your sale one sounds like a really good buy.

I'd say you're spot on there. Even off road, if it's dry, the knobbly tyres are not really necessary, & an awful drag on tarmac. I passed a couple of teenagers on Boxing day, struggling to get up a moderate hill. Their bikes were likely Christmas presents & unless they were persistent, I imagine those bikes are back in the garage - permanently.


----------



## ccj (16 Mar 2008)

Zoiders said:


> My MTB was £300 in a sale (half price) and with rigid forks is lighter than a Brompton or a Moulton



I forgot to ask, what make & model is your MTB? I didn't know they were available at such a low weight.


----------



## Zoiders (16 Mar 2008)

Its a 5 year old Saracen Killi XC bike

Which has a coke can thin tubing with a humble deore/alivio groupset

£1000 will buy someting far lighter than most folders, a lot of MTBs you see kids on will be cheap full sus catalog bikes that weigh a ton, they are toys, not real MTBs.


----------



## RedBike (21 Mar 2008)

At 10kg they will be lighter than most MTBs. 
Mine is a Focus Raven and my boyfriends is a Merlin Rock Lobster. Both are light weight xc bikes that cost approx £1k. Both weigh just over 10kg.

Saying that, they're built (and do get ridden) along routes totally unsuitable for a small wheel folder.


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2008)

I was overtaken by 2 folding bikes yesterday - the first one didn't count because basically he only kept ahead of me as he jumped every red light he could find ....

The second one impressed me and I wanted to keep up to see what else he did - he was bunny hopping up and down kerbs and riding it as if it was a BMX bike (he also looked like he should of been riding a BMX bike). I was impressed that the bike could stand upto that sort of treatment, and go that fast.


----------



## ccj (29 Mar 2008)

RedBike said:


> At 10kg they will be lighter than most MTBs.
> Mine is a Focus Raven and my boyfriends is a Merlin Rock Lobster. Both are light weight xc bikes that cost approx £1k. Both weigh just over 10kg.
> 
> Saying that, they're built (and do get ridden) along routes totally unsuitable for a small wheel folder.



Both those bikes look nice. I see one quotes weight without pedals, as is sometimes done by folder manufacturers. I've just bought a new pair of MKS folding pedals & they weigh about 1/2 a pound each.

Yes, most folders are only suitable for light to moderate off road riding, but often for a commuter or use on holidays, that capability is important. In fact on our recent holiday we found that we'd have been no better off with MTB's, as a lot of the "interesting" routes had "no bikes" signs :-(


----------



## ccj (29 Mar 2008)

summerdays said:


> ...
> The second one impressed me and I wanted to keep up to see what else he did - he was bunny hopping up and down kerbs and riding it as if it was a BMX bike (he also looked like he should of been riding a BMX bike). I was impressed that the bike could stand upto that sort of treatment, and go that fast.



Some folders are very robust, & the gear set is designed with the smaller wheels in mind, so similar speeds (depending on the engine of course :-) ) to a 700c should be achievable.

I'm sure many people could benefit from a folding bicycle, but few (including me until 2 years ago) are aware of their existence!

I have a small wheeled (406mm & 305mm) recumbent too, & that too keeps up with big wheeled bikes (biggish gear range though, 3 * 7). I often smile when I think about a ride last year, when I was going at a moderate rate, & a chap overtook me just as I was about to start a hill climb, commenting that I looked nice & relaxed. After about a half mile up the hill, he glanced behind to see I was right behind him, & he was clearly surprised by this!


----------



## CopperBrompton (31 Mar 2008)

It's not just something different. I rode a Brompton for five years, and it was rare that a week would go by without some yoof taking the piss. Now I ride a TRICE Q, and yoofs seem to think it's the best thing they've ever seen.

As for overtaking full-size bikes on a Brompton, I did it quite often, but then I was going two miles to the station and they were probably going 20 miles. :-)

Ben


----------



## Fiona N (15 Apr 2008)

When I saw this thread title I thought it referred to physical abuse as in getting a hammering from the bike. Which I have done. But I can't remember ever getting verbal abuse when riding the Airnimal. Maybe the wheels weren't small enough or the local kiddies are too polite


----------



## Yellow Fang (17 Apr 2008)

I'm a bit surprised my your reports of abuse. I can only remember one occasion when someone said, 'Haven't you got a proper bike?' when out on my Brompton. A lot more people comment on how nice/cool/clever it is. Even kids.


----------



## ed_o_brain (17 Apr 2008)

I rode a folder for a while and soon learned it's not a bike for shrinking violets. Especially up in the north west where they aren't so common. (Different in London where Bromptons are passe!  )

Most the comments I got were positive. But on one occasion in Warrington I had a 'modified' Corsa with a female driver and male passenger driven along side me for about half a mile, the passenger leaning out the window repeatedly telling me I was gay.

I found I could do "fast" on the folder but it required much more effort to maintain the speed.


----------



## GrahamG (21 Apr 2008)

summerdays said:


> I was overtaken by 2 folding bikes yesterday - the first one didn't count because basically he only kept ahead of me as he jumped every red light he could find ....
> 
> The second one impressed me and I wanted to keep up to see what else he did - he was bunny hopping up and down kerbs and riding it as if it was a BMX bike (he also looked like he should of been riding a BMX bike). I was impressed that the bike could stand upto that sort of treatment, and go that fast.



 That's awesome.

One thing I've noticed in Bristol - red light jumping is so often done by 'proper' looking cyclists, drivers must get really confused when student lookalike (scruff!) me waits for the green.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Apr 2008)

ed_o_brain said:


> male passenger ... the passenger leaning out the window repeatedly telling me I was gay


Perhaps he was interested, and asking.

Didn't you blow him a little kiss and ask if he regularly cruised the streets looking for action?


----------



## Night Train (24 Apr 2008)

A few years ago I hired and rode a Brompton across London for a few months when I had a temp job there at a sheltered housing block. When I drove I was getting told off for using up valuable visitors parking. When I rode the Brompton I was told off riding a kids bike and risking an accident and so not getting into work.
When I didn't manage to get myself eaten by the traffic the people at work and the tenants eventually came around and accepted that it wasn't all that bad, small wheels and all.

Anyway, it's not the wheel size it's the stamina.


----------



## ccj (29 Apr 2008)

ed_o_brain said:


> ......
> 
> I found I could do "fast" on the folder but it required much more effort to maintain the speed.



Interesting: which folder were you riding?


----------



## kit-small-wheels (29 Apr 2009)

Resurrecting this thread, I had exactly that tonight riding my 1963 Moulton Safari. 

Two 'yoofs' on MTBs got upset as I cruised past them on my normal short circuit around here, and chased after me shouting abuse about 'toy bikes', 'girlies' and other such phrases. So I slowed down for them to catch up and suggested they try and catch me......... 

Then shifted into 15th or 16th gear and blew them away! Cheek...... 

(The Safari has a Dacon 4 speed converter on a Sturmey 5-2 BTW)


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2009)

I was "abused" by a four year old!

Stopped at lights on the cycle path on the Brompton, and after a studied look at the bike, he turned to mum and said



> " Look Mum, his wheels are even smaller than mine!"


----------



## Woz! (30 Apr 2009)

I've had similar on my Brompton with kids shouting the odd bit of abuse. Funnily enough though, when a couple of kids from my road did it, I stopped and showed them how it folded and they were impressed!

_That's_ the main problem I have with the Brompton - when I used to take it on the train I could guarantee I would have 3-4 people a week walk up and want to have a conversation about my bike after they'd seen it fold down so fast and neat!


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2009)

My folder is a very ancient Raleigh 20. I have had some abuse from youngsters. I remember some ten year old laughing at it as he had gears on his supermarket MTB and I didn't. I tried to explain that I actually had 3 gears but he couldn't understand how it works. Made me realise there is a now a generation out there that have never experienced the joys of a SA hub.

I do enjoy riding it but only on smooth roads. It shakes you to bits on a rough one. On a smooth road, I never cease to be amazed at how fast it can actually go. On an 8 mile loop I do quite often, I can do it faster on the R20 than I can on my slick tyred MTB.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Apr 2009)

I've had people laugh at the wheels on my Daewoo Shuttle. I don't blame them, TBH. It looks bloody ridiculous.
Maybe some drop bars would help.


----------



## Arch (30 Apr 2009)

Woz! said:


> I've had similar on my Brompton with kids shouting the odd bit of abuse. Funnily enough though, when a couple of kids from my road did it, I stopped and showed them how it folded and they were impressed!



Doing a try out roadshow a few years back (the last of 9 shows in 9 days in 9 different towns, god that was a week and a half) I was wearily packing up a Pashley Micro to go in the van. Just as I undid the central catch a cocky little kid rolled up on a BSO MTB and said "your bike's crap!". It had been a long week, so I just looked at him and said "I don't think much of yours either, but I wouldn't be so rude as to to say so" and folded the bike in half. He gawped and said "Oh, that's one of them cool bikes!". "So why did you say it was crap then?" I asked, and he tried to deny he'd said it..


----------



## Crankarm (3 May 2009)

summerdays said:


> .......... he was bunny hopping up and down kerbs and riding it as if it was a BMX bike (he also looked like he should of been riding a BMX bike). I was impressed that the bike could stand upto that sort of treatment, and go that fast.



Probably nicked...as was my 1st Brommie L6 in central London . I wasn't on it at the time mind. The only and first time I couldn't take it with me (entry refused) so had to lock it up with my supposedly very secure Kryptonite D-lock which was also being surveilled by a CCTV camera .

I don't know what you guys think is abuse but what I have read is more like slightly annoying sarcasm. I've never had "abuse" shouted at me when I'm on mine (new L6). You have the kids 4-10 year olds occasionally shouting stuff but nothing offensive and the ones that do shout stuff are more curious than malevolent and know no better. They have only seen bikes with big wheels so a small wheeled bike is a novelty to them. A quick demonstration of the folding unfolding wins many hearts and minds as the Brompton is a truly amazing design. Kids are often speechless and finally come out with a "Wo....w, that's cool!" Their eyes are also the size of saucers or Brommie wheels. However groups of teenagers on a friday night with bottles of booze can be problematic but that is no different than for any other cyclist on their bike. If anything they are more curious than threatening. Generally nothing more than the odd ignorant comment are shouted from one moron at worst, nothing to get upset about. You just have to realise that cycling on a folder particularly a Brompton outside central London you are going to attract a lot of attention as few have seen them. Even going shopping with it putting it in the trolley so you don’t have to lock it up, I find people of all ages and backgrounds are interested, a very very few make stupid comments but for the most part people are curious and friendly. Think of yourself as an ambassador for cycling and the more people that see it as a really practical piece of equipment to get about the better. When I have toured in France on it the locals are so curious and won't miss an opportunity to stop you or come across for a chat, demonstration or test ride. It is a great way of meeting and engaging with people in talking bikes which in my books has got to be good .


----------



## kit-small-wheels (4 May 2009)

Crankarm said:


> When I have toured in France on it the locals are so curious and won't miss an opportunity to stop you or come across for a chat, demonstration or test ride. It is a great way of meeting and engaging with people in talking bikes which in my books has got to be good .



I've taken my Safari to Normandy twice and been astonished at the reaction of French, both cyclists and non-cylists, to it. Most are amazed that it's over 45 years old now, and assume it's a relatively modern bike. 

A refreshing change in attitude from here in the UK. I've had 'serious' cyclists suggest that I was mentally deranged to even think about riding '.....something like that'.


----------



## TheKrellMachine (4 May 2009)

Riding to work on my Moulton TSR30, I'm going so fast that I've never encountered anyone who could see the bike, with it's 20" wheels; space-frame construction and drop bars, then have enough time to form and express an opinion, before I've shot off into the distance 

But I've seen a few long takes  as people try to work it out.


----------



## rogerzilla (6 May 2009)

Everyone seems to love my Brompton. I'm amazed, because it's a really silly-looking thing. Fast now, though, with the modifications almost complete - the final stage is a 54T chainwheel (I'll need 54 x 13 for the BWR) with sealed bearing jockey wheels.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2009)

I've had the odd snigger or snide comment when out on the Jetstream (which generally attracts positive remarks, actually), most of the humour I seem to cause I think is the result of my (co-ordinated) kit. I got a comment from a guy outside the local pub the other week- I was in full kit, he seemed to find my appearance amusing. I'm sure the state of his liver would be as funny to me.....And I'd just done 44 miles, felt fine. I doubt he'd have managed that.


----------



## kit-small-wheels (8 May 2009)

I went on a local 'Cycling for Health' ride near here y'day that was run by the Forestry Commision on the Dean Forest tracks. Needless to say my Safari was the only non-MTB type bike there. Amongst the 18 riders were two young lads, maybe 9-10, and they were fascinated by my bike. Their Mum asked me if it was '...a new design' and when I told her it was 46 years old she nearly fell off! 

The two lads immediately named it 'The Victorian Bike' and so it was called for the rest of the ride. But they both wanted one! Amazing, and very gratifiying too.


----------



## john59 (8 May 2009)

I’ve ridden my Brompton around the Wirral and had a mixture of abuse and interest. Rode my Brompton in Italy and had nothing but interest from many nationalities. It seems, to me, that if you’re different than the norm then expect abuse in certain areas of the UK. Narrow minds!


----------

